# Rocket launch at Cape Canaveral



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in Florida for awhile, and Thursday I drove to Cape Canaveral to watch the scheduled launch of an Atlas V rocket carrying a military communication satellite. The countdown ran till T minus four minutes, but the launch was delayed because of an indication of a stuck valve. They tried again Friday afternoon and I was there again when it went up! Naturally I took pictures, hope I can post these successfully from my phone....




























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

purty!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice! My wife and I used to drive down from Atlanta for Shuttle launches back when you could get passes to drive out on the causeway. Pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That is, like, SOOooo cool.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Naturally I took pictures, hope I can post these successfully from my phone....


How do you post pictures from a phone?

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> How do you post pictures from a phone?
> 
> Mike


In my camera, I use a SD card called an Eye-Fi card: Eye-Fi Pro X2 8 GB Class 6 SDHC Wireless Flash Memory Card EYE-FI-8PC

The card has a wifi radio built into it, and when I tell it to (usually when I'm back at my hotel in the evening and keeping the phone and the camera charged up isn't an issue) the card will link to my smart phone by wifi and load all the pictures for the day onto the phone. Then I use the phone to upload the pics to PhotoBucket and post them here (or wherever).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, thanks. I was hoping for a way to cut out a few steps. That's pretty much how I have to do it now.

Mike


----------

